# Mogrify problem



## petjo10 (Jun 4, 2015)

I use Mogrify 2 plugin with Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC?

I have test it and find that the everything works fine *but not the Text Annotations and inner border functions*.
 

I use win 8 64bit.

I have installed:
ImageMagick-6.9.1-4-Q8-x64-dll.exe
32-bit windows) Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86
64-bit windows) Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x64

I have tried with different fonts.

Hope anyone can help me.

Best Regards
Peter Johansson


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I use the Inner Border and Text Annotations in a lot of my publish services settings, and they are working OK. I've just tested again with a standard export, and both border and text are showing correctly.

So maybe it's a settings issue? Could you post a screen shot of the relevant parts of the export dialog to see if we can help figure out what's going wrong?


----------



## petjo10 (Jun 5, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I use the Inner Border and Text Annotations in a lot of my publish services settings, and they are working OK. I've just tested again with a standard export, and both border and text are showing correctly.
> 
> So maybe it's a settings issue? Could you post a screen shot of the relevant parts of the export dialog to see if we can help figure out what's going wrong?



Hi, and thanks 

I seen that you use a Mac..i am on Win 8 64. I have installed ImageMagick, done everything i should do.
It's only "Text annotation" and "Inner border" options that not working. 

Look at the screen shot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hope you could help me


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2015)

I also use a Windows system as well as a Mac, and it still works OK on both systems. I've just tried to export using your exact same settings, and can confirm that it worked OK. The only difference I can see is that I'm using a slightly older version of ImageMagick (6.8.9), but I'm also using the 16bit version (Q16) whereas you're using the 8 bit version (Q8). It might be worth trying to install the 16 bit version?


----------



## petjo10 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have tried to use "ImageMagick-6.9.1-4-Q16-x64-dll.exe" but with the same results...check the screenprint what i have choosen when i installed it. Should i use the dll version?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2015)

That's the version that I installed, so I'm not sure why it's not working. Can I confirm that other bits of Mogrify work OK?


----------



## petjo10 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes everything works Apart from Text annotation and Inner Border..do you think i should test an older version of ImageMagick?
I have test with Lightroom 5.3, 5.6 and Lightroom CC..the same problem :(


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2015)

It wouldn't hurt to try an older version.....I'm using 6.8.9-Q16.

If that doesn't work, maybe you need to try resetting the Preferences file, you can find instructions here.


----------



## petjo10 (Jun 5, 2015)

Do you know where i can find downloads for 6.8.9-Q16?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 6, 2015)

Not really, but watch your emails....I've just sent you a PM.


----------



## petjo10 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello Jim

I resett the preferences file and now it works 

Many Thanks

Best Regards
Peter


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 7, 2015)

Great!


----------



## FBACLET (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,

I also use Mogrify 2 plugin with Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC.

I have test it and find that everything works fine *except the Text Annotations and inner border options*.


I use windows 7    64bit.

I have installed:
ImageMagick-6.9.1-4-Q16-x64-dll.exe

with :
32-bit windows) Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)
64-bit windows) Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x64)
32-bit windows) Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)
64-bit windows) Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x64)
32-bit windows) Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)
64-bit windows) Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x64)
32-bit windows) Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable Package (x86)
64-bit windows) Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable Package (x64)
32-bit windows) Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable Package (x86)
64-bit windows) Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable Package (x64)


I have tried Mogrify with different fonts and different size, but nothing is visible at export. It's the same with inner borders.

I have tried also to resest Lightroom by following Jim instructions, but unfortunatly there is still nothing at export except outer border and watermark.






















Hope anyone can help me, especially Jim.

Best Regards
Frédéric Baclet


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Sadly, if resetting the preferences file didn't fix the problem then I'm really out of ideas. You'll need to email Tim Armes directly (you'll probably need to try to get hold of him via the Photographers Toolbox).

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------

